# diy dog packs



## sleep (Aug 11, 2009)

Why? Because dogs have gear too.

Make Your Own Dog Pack! | UberPest's Journal

Dog hiking backpack - tutorial with pics - HOME SWEET HOME


----------



## wartomods (Aug 11, 2009)

good topic, i wish i had a dog, but i dont have the patience to take care of him.


----------



## Gudj (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, those packs look super good.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Aug 11, 2009)

ArrowInOre said:


> Mocha would not go for walks unless he had his gear on, HAHAHAHA



that's awesome. 



I traveled with a kid for a while that had made his dog saddlebags out of two fanny packs that velcro'd (can velcro be used as a verb?) to it's chest harness. they worked great and had little pockets all over the inside, and a bladder from a camelback fit in one with his food in the other.


----------



## sleep (Aug 12, 2009)

I had a friend that made some. They used collapsible arctic zone coolers with some heavy fabric sewn to go across the dogs back and old back pack straps. It looked like cross of the two tutorials above but seemed to work quite well.


----------



## Gudj (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey look, I made one based on the design in the second link.
It was not as easy as sewing a patch.. but doable.


----------



## sleep (Aug 30, 2009)

Good job Gudj that dog pack looks mighty nice. Did you use a sewing machine or sew by hand?


----------



## Gudj (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks.

I started to hand sew it because sewing machines have never worked well for me, as I don't have the patience to learn the techniques. But I ended up using one anyway, and after some new needles and thread (Why do they even sell non-heavyduty needles) and a bunch of frustration, it worked out.


----------



## Arapala (Sep 8, 2009)

It looks great! good tutorial too.


----------



## sweet potatoe (Dec 28, 2009)

ive been lookin at dog packs but its hard to find some that are strong material, and ones that put th weight on their shoulders not so much their back, ifits on their back it can fuckup their hips and spine and hteycant doo too much weight atall


----------



## HillBilly (Mar 8, 2010)

The second link is SWEEET! heres vader and his doggy pack


----------



## simpletoremember (Mar 8, 2010)

sweet potatoe said:


> ive been lookin at dog packs but its hard to find some that are strong material, and ones that put th weight on their shoulders not so much their back, ifits on their back it can fuckup their hips and spine and hteycant doo too much weight atall




Check out free boxes. I always find Carharrts (or like type pants and jackets) that are either too small, or too big. I made dog packs for my a couple of friends' dogs. with just old Carharrts and a couple zippers. Hand sewn with dental floss.


----------



## joelstitch (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tutorial. I started one for my dog but so far its basically a vest with a handle on the top.


----------



## CuzIcan (Aug 18, 2010)

ArrowInOre made a pair for my dog several years ago, she used the legs off her own jeans and recycled the zipper to use on a pocket. Old seat belt straps from a couple shopping carts she raped and there it was ...Carson, my dog at the time, had no problems wearing it at all. In fact, after a few days, he would push his nose under it, like he was trying to put it on. He knew where his kibble was.. The dog's long gone, vanished in golden gate park a couple years later. But man that was the best set of saddle bags EVER. 

Even with the great job she did, I think that if i hit the road with my current dog, I'd be very inclined to stitch up one of these from the links. Gudj did a wicked job on those... Thanks for posting the links!


----------



## shanwich (Nov 24, 2011)

i made one for my BoonDox Dog .


----------

